# how do i do this



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I have being trying to display my time line and cannot so it i have filled out all the criteria but it still wont post on my post,s how do i do it lol.

Timelines

Family and Spouse Application
Skilled and Work Application
Once you have your timeline graphic make sure you update your forum signature with the code above so yo can share it with other members. Click here to update your signature on the Australia Forum


> (first make sure you have copied the code from the first box above).


this part i dont understand any help please

Once your timeline is saved, you can come back to this page to update it as often as you like. There is even a quick widget in the site's navigation on the right to help you keep your timeline updated and current.

Any help please would be appreciated


----------

